# H660, BIN



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

BNIB for $220 shipped, 3 available right now:
ALPINE PXE-H660 IMPRINT CAR AUDIO INTEGRATION SOUND PROCESSOR SYSTEM PXEH660 | eBay

And another...$219 shipped:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ALPINE-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1e6d3f855e#ht_1614wt_1163


----------



## n8skow (May 7, 2011)

Amazon has had them at that price for awhile...


----------

